# SHOW ME THEM GENERAL LEE'S



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I AM A BIG DUKES OF HAZZARD FAN, AND I KNOW THERE ARE OTHERS OUT THERE, SO I WANT TO SEE PIC'S OF GENERAL LEE'S THAT YA'LL HAVE BUILT, OR ANY OTHER CAR,JEEP,TRUCK, FROM THAT SHOW. THE GENERAL LEE'S THAT YA'LL POST UP DON'T HAVE TO BE CHARGERS, IF YOU HAVE BUILD A GENERAL LEE OUTA SOMTHING ELSE, I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT TOO.


this is my pre-cooter general lee from the movie.









this is my replica of the general lee, i used a 69'dodge charger and made it into a general lee replica.











SO SHOW ME THEN GENERAL LEE'S YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE----HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

How about Boss Hog's Caddy....?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 AM~15642195
> *How about Boss Hog's Caddy....?
> *


POST IT UP, anything to do with dukes of hazzard post it up. also if anyone has a real general lee post it up too.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SOCALINC GENERAL LEE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 12 2009, 11:41 AM~15645369
> *SOCALINC GENERAL LEE
> 
> 
> ...


now that's gonna outrun sherriff roscoe for sure


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you know it's funny because i sold my 1:1 cadillac and bought myself my version of the general lee. pics in a bit...time to eat dinner


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 12 2009, 12:41 PM~15645369
> *SOCALINC GENERAL LEE
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as how the Sooo Baddd truck is in the background all beat up, this has to be a poloroid from like 1975.... :biggrin: :biggrin: Good job Scanning it in...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ lol..too funny.

Dont have a model of it myself..though do have a friend from high school thats building the real one to specs...its one of the cleanest 69's around. no pics unfortunately--hes still doing the interior.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15648459
> *Seeing as how the Sooo Baddd truck is in the background all beat up, this has to be a poloroid from like 1975.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Good job Scanning it in...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This started out as a General Lee, but didn't end up that way.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody have any pics of thewestcoast customs version of the general lee that shit is badass its a 07 i think dodge charger 4dr made in to a 2dr :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 13 2009, 01:45 AM~15653071
> *does anybody have any pics of thewestcoast customs version of the general lee that shit is badass  its a 07 i think dodge charger 4dr made in to a 2dr  :biggrin:
> *


if some one does have a pic of the west coast general lee pleaze post it up, i think it's the badest general lee on the planet.---i love that show STREET CUSTOMS.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
smart ass. <LMFAO> LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 13 2009, 06:48 AM~15653330
> *if some one does have a pic of the west coast general lee pleaze post it up, i think it's the badest general lee on the planet.---i love that show STREET CUSTOMS.
> *


i plan on making it someday, could be my 3rd project in line too :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 13 2009, 02:45 AM~15653071
> *does anybody have any pics of thewestcoast customs version of the general lee that shit is badass  its a 07 i think dodge charger 4dr made in to a 2dr  :biggrin:
> *



http://www.westcoastcustoms.com/showroom/index.html

click on that and then go to the 2nd page, you will see it and the caption "The one and only Dukes of Inglewood"


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is one I built a while back..... Wanted to build it for a LONG time. I was just a pup when the Dukes were on, but I still watched them, and the re-runs, and own most of the seasons too LOL....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 13 2009, 03:45 AM~15653071
> *does anybody have any pics of thewestcoast customs version of the general lee that shit is badass  its a 07 i think dodge charger 4dr made in to a 2dr  :biggrin:
> *



I just googled it. Very bad ass.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is a pic of my clothing company boat DUKES OF HAVASU.









MY VERSION OF THE GENERAL LEE










FOR MORE PIC OF OUR BOAT CHECK OUT MY PAGE. MYSPACE.COM/DUKESOFHAVASU


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SCREW THAT RACECIAL GENERAL LEE


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2009, 07:13 PM~15648459
> *Seeing as how the Sooo Baddd truck is in the background all beat up, this has to be a poloroid from like 1975.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Good job Scanning it in...
> *


that was back in 2002 when i was still married  yup! "SOO BADD" was still siting in line waiting to get finished.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 12 2009, 04:53 PM~15648287
> *you know it's funny because i sold my 1:1 cadillac and bought myself my version of the general lee. pics in a bit...time to eat dinner
> *










:biggrin:


----------

